# Jaguar XK 140, 64 hour paint correction over five days !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys :wave:

This Jaguar XK 140 was not your usual job , this 56 year old motor car needed some serious TLC it was originally owned by an American Car Collector who kept it for quite a number of years it had seen Councours D'Elegance like Pebble Beach one of the most prestigious events in USA ! Almost equivalent to the Italian Villa D'Este Lago Di Como Concorso D'Eleganza !

I received a phone call from my regular client who I detailed his Aston Martin DB4 last year I was told that this car did need work 
Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to inspect it because my client was away on business so when the day came to do the job I was totally :doublesho at what I saw ! On close inspection this is what I was greeted with :wall:










Someone must have had a field day with a scourer , that's how it looked like so dull and lifeless without any gloss whatsoever !

It didn't even look like a Red Car

This reminded me of the Black Ford XR8 I polished months ago except that this was a 56 year old car ! The very first thing I did was to take paint readings to see how much paint I had to play with then I polished a small area to see if this was single stage paint . To my surprise it wasn't plus the paint readings indicated higher readings in certain areas of the car .

To get the car ready for paint work correction I had to clean the paint no snow foaming on this beauty just spray and wipe ( Waterless Wash ) !

Plan of action was to remove as little paint or clear as possible to maintain it's almost original paint for future polishing !

This is how the car looked before this major paint correction job !




































































































Here is the top part of the Bonnet polished and the Fender on the bottom untouched !










50/50 left hand side Fender !









Before









After









Paint correction in progress , LED FLOOD LIGHT helped a lot to illuminate this dark underground car park and my work area as well ! 









Before









After not perfect yet !









50/50









Left hand side Boot undone , right side done !

















































































Gave this area a tidy up ( in my next photo) !









After









Before ,this was one area which had to be polished painstakingly by hand with M105 and M205, which was also used to machine correct all the car's paintwork ! I got excellent results with these polishes since the paint wasn't that soft on the contrary it was bloody hard !









Getting there slowly !









Done, again not perfect but almost !









All the prep work which was needed to do this job so I wouldn't ruin a perfectly restored interior !


















Finished job on this part of the car !









Now the fun really begins !
The Tags which came with the car not polished yet !









After , I had to be very careful not to get any metal polish on the surrounding areas of the Tags which where leather !


















Steering Spoke 50/50









Engine bay all done ! Didn't get any close up shots as I was pushed for time !









All after shots and 50/50 shots !






















































Interior vacuumed , leather treated with Pinnacle leather products , dust blown off crevices with the http://www.properautocare.com/blackbarron.html brilliant machine 4hp just brilliant for blasting away compounding dust on paint !




























These are the results of 64 hours of paint correction over five days work !
Please enjoy the following photos !

LSP SwissVax Crystal Rock two layers !




















































































































































































Thank you for reading and looking , I hope you enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, what a great car and some great results. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a deep red Jag , superb Mario :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..very good job as usual..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Good work there, but blimey if you thought that was bad and were shocked you would have passed out at the 2006 Lexus IS 220d i had to do this weekend.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy poo... nice work buddy!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantasic car and very nice work


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

uzi-blue said:


> Wow, what a great car and some great results. :thumb:


Thanks mate, I'm glad you like it !

Mario


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

I was drooling over this car before the correction. Great to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> What a deep red Jag , superb Mario :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

This Jag came up like liquid paint so deep and rich in colour ! 
Worth every hour ,minute , second work on it :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing..very good job as usual..


Thanks Tony,

I'm glad you like my work !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Good work there, but blimey if you thought that was bad and were shocked you would have passed out at the 2006 Lexus IS 220d i had to do this weekend.


Thanks Nick ,

That's just a figure of speech
It was bad and the photos don't do the car justice in other words they don't show how bad the paint really was ! Not the easiest job look at the shape of this car :buffer:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovely car and yet again a fantastic finish Mario.
Simon


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another fantastic job Mario.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Good work there, but blimey if you thought that was bad and were shocked you would have passed out at the 2006 Lexus IS 220d i had to do this weekend.


Thanks Nick ,

That's just a figure of speech
It was bad and the photos don't do the car justice in other words they don't show how bad the paint really was ! Not the easiest job look at the shape of this car :buffer:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Holy poo... nice work buddy!


Thanks Jesse :thumb:

I'm glad you liked the work that I did on this Jag !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Fantasic car and very nice work


Thanks mate , glad you liked it !

Mario


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

what a fantastic car. and a realy great work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

natjag said:


> I was drooling over this car before the correction. Great to see. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks natjag,

I was drooling over it when I first saw it :argie:

You are very welcome !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Lovely car and yet again a fantastic finish Mario.
> Simon


Thanks Simon,

I really enjoyed working on it something different for a change, it was a challenging job nevertheless and very rewarding to see the fruits of my labour :buffer:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Another fantastic job Mario.


Thanks mate , glad you liked the results !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> what a fantastic car. and a realy great work


Thanks Pedro, I'm glad you liked the car and job :thumb:

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work mate


----------



## JC01 (Sep 6, 2009)

fantastic finish, they don`t make them like they used to .


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm really not a classic car man, but there really is something about an old Jag that brings a smile to my face.

Lovely car, and a stunning detail.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Classic , Lovely job 

Made in Coventry with love


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning....:thumb:
A uncle had a XK120...total dream machines...:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Mario, a superb transformation:thumb: Very nice set of photos in the write up, particularly like the finished shots in the car park.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> stunning work mate


Thanks Mat, glad you like my work mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JC01 said:


> fantastic finish, they don`t make them like they used to .


Thanks mate, glad you liked the finish and the car :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bel said:


> I'm really not a classic car man, but there really is something about an old Jag that brings a smile to my face.
> 
> Lovely car, and a stunning detail.


Thanks Bel, I love Classic Cars and this Jaguar is no exception and it certainly did bring a smile too my face when I knew I was the one detailing it !

Thanks once again :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Classic , Lovely job
> 
> Made in Coventry with love


Thanks mate , loved working on this beautiful car the photos show only half of the story it does look better in the Flesh or metal 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james_death said:


> Stunning....:thumb:
> A uncle had a XK120...total dream machines...:thumb:


Thanks James :thumb:

I have never seen a XK 120 in the flesh but it's always been a dream of mine to one day detail a XK 140 and I'm glad my client gave me the opportunity to turn this car around it really needed it :thumb:

PS : Just did a Google search they do look very much alike the XK120 and XK140 beautiful cars !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Great work Mario, a superb transformation:thumb: Very nice set of photos in the write up, particularly like the finished shots in the car park.


Thanks Nick for your kind comments !

I really enjoyed shooting those photos and if time permitted I would have taken more . The car park shots do have something special about them I studied the car and the surrounding areas and put my creativity to work !

I'm glad the Kodak small course I took when I was in Italy came to some use !

I'm glad I took my time as I didn't want to spoil my write-up with lousy photos !

Best Regards

Mario

I'll probably get better once I get this SLR ( Next Year !)


----------



## Joeboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job looks lovely in red. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Joeboy said:


> Great job looks lovely in red. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Joe,

It does look great in Red ( or, should I say Carmine Red ) or Carmen Red depending on which country your are in ( England or USA !)

You are very welcome :thumb:

Mario


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb detail Mario!:thumb:

Great write-up and photo's too!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks James :thumb:
> 
> I have never seen a XK 120 in the flesh but it's always been a dream of mine to one day detail a XK 140 and I'm glad my client gave me the opportunity to turn this car around it really needed it :thumb:
> 
> ...


Certainly are, but when the XK 120 had the leather strap over the bonnet i hate to think what the paint was like under it...:lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy Moly that's fantastic. What a lovely car to work on too :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james_death said:


> Certainly are, but when the XK 120 had the leather strap over the bonnet i hate to think what the paint was like under it...:lol:


I can imagine it must have been absolutely scratched to sh....t :wall::lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb detail Mario!:thumb:
> 
> Great write-up and photo's too!


Thanks John :thumb:
Sorry for the late reply mate :wave:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Holy Moly that's fantastic. What a lovely car to work on too :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Thanks Clive,

I'm glad you like my work mate much appreciated :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

Very good work Mario!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Audiquattro said:


> Very good work Mario!


Grazie Giancarlo !

Saluti Mario


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Woww, love this Jag. 

Absolute beauty. 

Amazing work Mario.. :thumb:


Padraic.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

FlawlessDetail said:


> Woww, love this Jag.
> 
> Absolute beauty.
> 
> ...


Thanks Padraic :thumb:

It was a huge challenge but I loved it !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Stunning!!!!!! :thumb:


Thanks mate !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn Mario! Now this is an awesome restoration!!! :argie:

Some serious hours put in here mate, and it certainly shows! :buffer:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

WoW, stunning work:argie:
:thumb:


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

total restore! Well done!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Damn Mario! Now this is an awesome restoration!!! :argie:
> 
> Some serious hours put in here mate, and it certainly shows! :buffer:


Thanks Matty, it was a real challenge working on this car , but I enjoyed every minute of it !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

aetolofitis said:


> total restore! Well done!


Yes it was a total restore especially the paint which was in a poor state , I am glad the owner commissioned me to work on his rare car.

I enjoyed every minute of it despite all the hard work that went into worth every hour , minute , second 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you once again guys for your kind comments it's made this job worth it !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> WoW, stunning work:argie:
> :thumb:


Thank you very much !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year guys from the land of Down Under :wave:

Mario


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

gorgeous car, looks stunning.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Superb, great job ...


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing work, top finish:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Buddrow said:


> gorgeous car, looks stunning.


Thank you Buddrow :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys, it's work like this that makes detailing worthwhile :thumb:

Best Regards 

Mario


----------

